# sticky backing-ndl gummy & thread shredding



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I have an Amaya embroidery machine. I am using fast frames which requires using sticky backing. The thread keeps shredding (the design is only 5,00 stitches and I have to rethread the needle 4-8 times for each logo-takes tooo long) and after I do a few bags the needle is gummy from the backing. Has any one had this problem before?? I'm doing the pocket on duffle bags.
Thanks,








Kimsie


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

well to answer my own question-in between each bag I would use a small piece of backing folded up several times and then soaked with WD-40 and I would poke the needle thru this many times. I didn't take away all of my shredding problems, but It did take away about half of them. So I'm still open to other suggestions.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

When I use sticky backing, I cut a hole in the middle of the sticky backing, larger than the area to be embroidered. 

I then "attach" the piece to be embroidered to the sticky backing.

After it's on the machine, I slip a piece of whatever backing (cutaway, tearaway, etc) underneath.

Kind of hard to explain...picture one of those paper toilet seat covers...it's kind of the same idea. The sticky backing will still hold the item, but you're not sewing through it.

As for your thread shredding, I've not had that happen even when I sewed through sticky backing. Usually when that happens to me, it's the result of my thread getting hung up somewhere in the path from the spool to the needle. It can be hard to notice...you might need to put a bright color thread on that needle (using the pull through method) to be able to see where the problem is.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Kimsie,
With all due respect, stay away from wd40, it stains. It isn't necessary to use a separate sheet either. Before putting the hoop on the machine, spray the back of the sticky stabilizer with a silicone spray(not greasy and doesn't stain). Wipe off the excess with a rag and you are ready to go. As the needle comes through the stabilizer, it picks up just enough silicone to lubricate and keep most of the glue build up off. I can usually sew for a couple of hours with no problems. Then just take a qtip with silicone on it and wipe the residue off of the needles. Also, be aware that you do NOT need to use sticky all of the time. You can attach regular stabilizer by glueing the edges to the frame with a kids stick glue, or even use tape to tape it on. Either works fine. Lots of people never use sticky with their fast frames. Hope this helps some. As always, everyone has their own favorite way and no one way works best for everyone.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I use Fast Frames and sticky backing all the time.
To minimize gummy needles once I have put the piece on the machine I slip a piece of wax paper underneath between the needle plate and the frame. 
It doesn't eliminate all the gummy build up but does cut down on it a lot and I have very few thread breaks as a result.
You may be having other problems if you have shredded thread. 
What size needle are you using? Is it large enough for what you are sewing on? 
Have you changed to a new needle? You may have a burr on your needle that is causing the shredding.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> I use Fast Frames and sticky backing all the time.
> To minimize gummy needles once I have put the piece on the machine I slip a piece of wax paper underneath between the needle plate and the frame.
> It doesn't eliminate all the gummy build up but does cut down on it a lot and I have very few thread breaks as a result.
> You may be having other problems if you have shredded thread.
> ...


I went thru several needles doing only 10 bags. When I sew this design on flats it sew out fine.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can try a silicon spray on the back of the backing.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Kimsie said:


> I went thru several needles doing only 10 bags. When I sew this design on flats it sew out fine.


Maybe the weight of the bag is causing extra drag on the needle and thread and causing excessive abrasion.
Sometimes when I sew on bags I have to hold them so that there is no weight put on the frame at all.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You can use Sewer's Aid (purchase at fabric store) to lubricate needles. There are different grades of sticky backing. You might find that a less tacky brand works better for you. If the weight of the bag is causing problems support the bag with a stack of boxes or a chair with a box.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Kimsie said:


> I have an Amaya embroidery machine. I am using fast frames which requires using sticky backing. The thread keeps shredding (the design is only 5,00 stitches and I have to rethread the needle 4-8 times for each logo-takes tooo long) and after I do a few bags the needle is gummy from the backing. Has any one had this problem before?? I'm doing the pocket on duffle bags.
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Kimsie
I use sticky backing all the time on all kind of items, just got thru doing 96 names on hoodies today. I have 2 Amaya XT and after trying several different products I have landed on the sticky backing that Ackermann sells would not use anything else. Not sure what type of thread you are using but I will tell you if you are using Arc from Melco you are going to have a LOT of thread breaks, I switched to Isacord and that solved a lot of my problems, I do not like the way the thread comes off the cones with Arch it seems to stick. Also I ordered a roll of Melco's sticky backing and I hate it. This is just my opinion not to discredit Melco Mart. I never have a problem with my needles gumming up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

jmj said:


> Hi, Kimsie
> I use sticky backing all the time on all kind of items, just got thru doing 96 names on hoodies today. I have 2 Amaya XT and after trying several different products I have landed on the sticky backing that Ackermann sells would not use anything else. Not sure what type of thread you are using but I will tell you if you are using Arc from Melco you are going to have a LOT of thread breaks, I switched to Isacord and that solved a lot of my problems, I do not like the way the thread comes off the cones with Arch it seems to stick. Also I ordered a roll of Melco's sticky backing and I hate it. This is just my opinion not to discredit Melco Mart. I never have a problem with my needles gumming up. Hope this helps.


I do purchase all my supplies from Melco Mart, but I will check into Ackerman. Who is your sales rep or do you go thru the internet? I'm jealous of you-2 Amaya XT (I would love to up grade to the XT) Change of subject a little but I was wondering do you do a lot of hats--how do they sew out??
Thanks for all your info, I'll google Ackerman today to gettheir website-Thanks again.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

www.amannusa.com is the website for Ackermann.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Kimsie said:


> I do purchase all my supplies from Melco Mart, but I will check into Ackerman. Who is your sales rep or do you go thru the internet? I'm jealous of you-2 Amaya XT (I would love to up grade to the XT) Change of subject a little but I was wondering do you do a lot of hats--how do they sew out??
> Thanks for all your info, I'll google Ackerman today to gettheir website-Thanks again.


Trust me I have learned alot dealing with Melco, I had one of the first Amaya's out and let me tell you it aged me about 10 years. As far as caps they do very well, I have found that if you use the long cap the one used for 270 designs it sews alot better just becasue of the way the cap frame is designed. The new XT has one throat plate so you do not have to change to the raised plate, I had so many problems with it that I almost gave up on caps, of course Melco told me it was all me and I had to learn . Make sure your caps are hooped tight and when you put them on the machine take the back of the cap (straps) and bring them over the prongs that they say you should clip (hope that makes since) that way your cap is not pulling when going around. I've also found that you need to have a good digitizer for caps also and your design does not need to be more than 2.35"H. Also some caps so not sew well on this machine, after going thru several map companies I have found that Otto sews well. I know this is long but any help I can give to fellow Amaya owners makes all the bad days worth it. If you have any other questions just let me know.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry Kimsie it's a little early here, spelling not that great this morning. If you are going to order from Ackerman I would call them first and let they know you would like to try them out, do not go by the prices on the web site I placed an order yesterday and found out that they have had several price increases (imagine that). I reread my post and found that I left out the word backing as in the long cap backing that is used for 270 designs and it's about 3oz, the thinner backing does not work as well. Let me know what type of problems you are having I'm sure I have had the same problem. Not sure how much business you have but if it's with in your budget I would highly recommend upgrading, they do not have all thier problems fixed but it sure makes life a lot easier. I leased my 2 XT's and thinking about adding another just because we moved into a store front and I can not keep up with the small orders. I do alot of north slope (oil field) work and larger companies. Hope this helps.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I too have 2 Amaya XTs and I do not like the adhesive backing from Melcomart. I buy mine from Creativefeet.com. I use the SIA formerly known as Stick-It-All. It does not gum up the needles and I don't have any problems with the threads breaking or shredding anymore. I used to have the same problems with the adhesive backing from Melcomart. Good luck and also the caps from Otto Cap are the ones I use also.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Go to RNK Distributing and order their Perfect Stick. You will never have gummed needles or anything again. I have used others and had the same problem. I switched to this about 18 months ago and looking at my machines, you would never know I used a sticky back.


----------

